# 328d



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am surprised that there is so little traffic in this forum on the 328d. There is much more discussion about it over in the F30 forum - where it takes a pasting from those who expect it to be as fast as a 328i but get twice the mileage and those who are offended because the same engine is used in the 320d in Europe!

So, let's see if we can get some discussion going!

First, has anyone gotten one in service yet? I know they have hit the dealers because I test drove one before ordering mine. There must be some of them on the road by now.

Second, I would be curious to see the impressions of other 335d owners who have test driven the 328d. While it gets trashed by the gasser owners over in the F30 forum, they tend to have different perceptions of speed than do diesel drivers. A gasser has that power hit as engine speed increases that give an impression of speed lacking in a diesel. By contrast the diesel gives a steady push that build surprisingly rapidly. I liken the difference to the sharp recoil of a rifle compared to the steady push of a shotgun. Both get the job done, though the feel is quite different. FWIW, I was impressed with the power of the 328d. Yes, it is slower than the 335d, but it is just as fast as my Fiat Abarth - though my wife will never believe that as a passenger. When I hit it hard in the 335d, the push is actually quite a bit stronger than the Abarth, but it doesn't feel as if you are accelerating as fast.

Third, as a very happy 335d owner, I bought a 328d. It isn't that much slower and the car is better balanced. I think I will be able to get it through a corner a bit faster than the 335d - though only time will tell. I didn't wring out the 328d at all. However, it seems to have the balance of my old 318i - a car which would always corner better than the equivalent 6 in its day (given equal rubber).

Fourth, one significant difference (at least to me) between the 335d and the 328d is the way they handle the DEF. The 328d has a DEF filler right alongside the fuel filler. It appears to be a straight "pour in" situation. My wife could do that. She wouldn't refill the DEF in the 335d in a million years! 

Fourth, my 328d is in production in Munich and completes on September 5th. Can't wait till it gets here. I'll have more comparative information when it arrives...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great just be careful WIFEY doesnt fuel DIESEL in the wrong hole LOL!!!


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Agree - I would think there would be more talk, as there must be some people that have purchased the 328d and 535d by now. Would also love to know what people are averaging mpg.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

My taste is fixed on flat or inline 6 motors, classical sports car (not Corvette) handling, and mechanical sounds/sensory inputs, so the 335d will be with me as long as it can show itself to be reliable enough. But the new BMW diesels will excel in fuel economy as that is what BMW has concentrated on in developing the new platforms and drivetrains. Gone will be the mechanical immediacy of our e90 sport package while the new cars cater to the millenials' taste in electronics and passive systems.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

to me the 328d brings nothing to the table to get me to sell my 2011 335d with 50k miles on the clock. the 535d I don't want to spend the cash outlay on since my 335d is paid for and the 535d will run me 60k. wife and I are going to wait to see what's out in about 2 years and then maybe move to a low mileage CPO 535d, of course for something totally different we keep eyeballing the new stingray since we are empty nesters


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Great just be careful WIFEY doesnt fuel DIESEL in the wrong hole LOL!!!


Actually, wifey is very mechanically inclined. Back before we were married (and were very poor) I used to have to pull the engine on my VW Beetle regularly. I did it on a back street since, at the time, we had no garage. She would be under the car helping all the way.

Nowadays things are different. But the emphasis is similar. She recognizes that we don't need (or want) a larger house, but a 6 car garage would be a big improvement!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

wow she's a keeper congrats amigo the few the proud!!!


----------



## Got Dzl (Aug 23, 2013)

Tedj101 said:


> Fourth, my 328d is in production in Munich and completes on September 5th. Can't wait till it gets here. I'll have more comparative information when it arrives...


How long was your wait from the time you ordered it? I'm still mulling ordering mine and/or doing ED for it.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Through a corner a bit faster with the 328d?

Doubt it.

I hope these cars sell well though. I've yet to see any on the road here in Toronto.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Got Dzl said:


> How long was your wait from the time you ordered it? I'm still mulling ordering mine and/or doing ED for it.


My wait was non-existent. I ordered the car on August 19. Completion date is tomorrow - September 6. Note, that necessarily means that the dealer changed a car that it had on order to my spec. This could not have been a new order placed by the dealer at that time. In any event, 18 days from order to completion must be some sort of a record!

Best,
<TED>


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

The specs on the two cars are so different that it is hard to compare them for me. We got the D beacuse it had power, and the added bonus of really good mpg. Now it seems BMW is only interested in the really good mpg. For us the power is what we care about and the mpg is a nice bonus. Being 85 HP and 145 TQ. down to the 335d isn't going to work for us. Good luck with your car, hope the wait flys by. As foir the 535, we will check that out when the time comes, it might be a bigger car than we want, but it will get a test drive. N4S


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

I test drove one couple of days ago. I found the power to be fine. I have a 335d and a x5d. It doesn't have the incredible surge of torque that pins you to the back of the seat like the 35d. However, the car pulled surprisingly well in low rpms, especially when compared to 328i. I had a 328i as a loaner all day so it was a good comparison point for me. I drove around town for about 25mins and I never found the power lacking. I didn't take it on the freeway because it was in the middle of rush hour so I don't know how it would do on the freeway passing situations. 

I'm going to wait for the 328d wagon and test drive that before I make up my mind on which one to order. However, after reading everyone poo pooing on the 328d, I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## algreen345 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Tesla*

Good to hear about the 328d. I test drove a Tesla a few weeks ago and found that to be a very exciting alternative to diesel. The model S is a big car, much larger than the 3 series. Its all electric and the infrastructure for charging isn't there yet. But the car only has 1 gear in the induction motor, no fluids except washer fluid, never needs anti-freeze, and the thing launches like a rocket with no sound whatsoever. The torque is endless, and because the bottom of the car is a 1700lb battery it hugs turns with no body sway at all. Amazing machine that could probably last a decade - except for the electronic panels inside.

It's too expensive, but I could imagine using a 328d for a few years until prices come down and charging stations become ubiquitous.

But folks, if you think the 335d is fun go ride a Tesla.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

algreen345 said:


> Good to hear about the 328d. I test drove a Tesla a few weeks ago and found that to be a very exciting alternative to diesel. The model S is a big car, much larger than the 3 series. Its all electric and the infrastructure for charging isn't there yet. But the car only has 1 gear in the induction motor, no fluids except washer fluid, never needs anti-freeze, and the thing launches like a rocket with no sound whatsoever. The torque is endless, and because the bottom of the car is a 1700lb battery it hugs turns with no body sway at all. Amazing machine that could probably last a decade - except for the electronic panels inside.
> 
> It's too expensive, but I could imagine using a 328d for a few years until prices come down and charging stations become ubiquitous.
> 
> But folks, if you think the 335d is fun go ride a Tesla.


I looked at the Tesla 2 seater (actually a Lotus) before I bought the 335d. It seemed like a fun car for my daily commute and I already have a 220 line going into my garage area. At that time, the wait was about a year and there were questions on the company's viability so I didn't do it.

The Tesla S is a different car with a different mission. It is a car that I would like to drive on long trips, but it has a drivetrain that is inimical to that mission. Even if charging stations were readily available (and not busy - a mutually inconsistent circumstance), it is a 4 hour wait to refuel. It is well over 24 hours on 110. An 1100 mile trip to visit my daughter would 
ttake infinitely longer in the Model S. It just doesn't work for me. Yes, I could commute in it, but I 'd be hauling around much more car than makes sense.

The 328d makes a lot more sense to me. I work 7.7 miles from home, but I take a route that is about 12 miles over little used back roads to make the drive enjoyable. A Tesla S would be like a truck on those roads. (My Fiat Abarth is big enough for that route!)

The Tesla is interesting, though...


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Ted, I test drove a 328d and it's not a bad set-up. Acceleration is brisk, decent enough, but not the freight train-like pull of the 335d. Nothing wrong with the engine at all...not buzzy as some gassers complain about. My major less-like (not an unlike, just not liking it as much as previous) was the steering. It didn't have the same connectedness to the road that the 335d (or any E90) had.

Actually, my wife and I were thinking of getting the 328d as an alternative to the 'yet-to-be-produced' diesel X3 or X1 (we would go diesel in a sedan over non-diesel in an SUV/Cross-over), but the 328d didn't fare as well against our other contender and we ended up just ordering an MB GLK 250 BlueTEC which will arrive in a couple of months.

I'd give BMW a 'B' for execution, but it was clear that the 328d was set-up as a bump down into a lower notch of diesel sedan, as paired up with its bigger brother the 535d. This isn't a bad thing, because at BMW now has the 535d/328d pair to cover a wider market of diesel drivers. The 328d in particular may actually be a very good thing for diesels (BMW) and increase % take rate for diesel v gas, in much the same way as the 35d X5 did over the 3.0 and 4.4.

Don't forget the pics and write up when the 328d arrives! 

Cheers
D.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

DnA Diesel said:


> My major less-like (not an unlike, just not liking it as much as previous) was the steering. It didn't have the same connectedness to the road that the 335d (or any E90) had.
> .


This is my issue with the new F30 also. Hate the steering. I had 2 loaners, 328i and 328xi within the past 2 months. 1st time I got a basic 328i and I actually said out loud to my self "what da F they did to steering" coming out of the dealer lot . And the muffler sounded like Reanults in Europe.

2 weeks ago I got a 328xi loaner with variable steering. Drove it in the sport mode the whole time. It felt little better than the 1st car but no way near my 335d w/o sports pkg.

I am truly disappointed with new F30s and not looking to buy another BMW until they fix the steering. After new 5 series you would think they would have fixed the steering by now.

Currently I am debating to buy a 3 year extended warranty to keep 335d for few more years or get something else. My short list now: Audi S4,SQ5 or Lexus is350 F sport. And maybe Q5 tdi just for diesel sake. Too bad no SQ5 TDI coming to States side. Of course I will be test driving them before deciding.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Interesting opinions.

Here's some more:

http://www.inautonews.com/richard-hammond-says-bmw-320d-f30-is-best-car-ever-made#.UkmwGCicQTN

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-ne...duced-richard-hammond-thinks-so-ar128052.html


----------



## scootle (Jan 1, 2011)

Supply of these cars seems very low still... I don't think I've seen one on any local dealer lots here yet... but honestly I haven't looked terribly hard. I'm more interested in the 328xd Sport Wagon for drives to Tahoe in the winter... and if history serves, wagons are even harder to find anywhere, nevermind diesel variants. If I can find one to test drive, maybe I'll try for ED sometime in the next year or so... otherwise, my 335d is still a blast to drive... just no AWD and being a sedan means its utility is a little less. 

Oh, and honestly, without Eco Credits, the 328d variants are just a bit priced out of the bracket, imho.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

scootle said:


> Supply of these cars seems very low still... I don't think I've seen one on any local dealer lots here yet... but honestly I haven't looked terribly hard. I'm more interested in the 328xd Sport Wagon for drives to Tahoe in the winter... and if history serves, wagons are even harder to find anywhere, nevermind diesel variants. If I can find one to test drive, maybe I'll try for ED sometime in the next year or so... otherwise, my 335d is still a blast to drive... just no AWD and being a sedan means its utility is a little less.
> 
> Oh, and honestly, without Eco Credits, the 328d variants are just a bit priced out of the bracket, imho.


My new one arrives in the port tonight!


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

I picked up a 328d last weekend. Somewhat of an impulse buy. So far I am averaging 43.3 mpg for the first 700 miles. I like the car, it definitely handles really well and it goes fast enough for me. It cruises real easily at 75 mph. It has the M sport package with the blacked out kidney grills. I think it looks sharp.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

scootle said:


> Supply of these cars seems very low still... I don't think I've seen one on any local dealer lots here yet... but honestly I haven't looked terribly hard. I'm more interested in the 328xd Sport Wagon for drives to Tahoe in the winter... and if history serves, wagons are even harder to find anywhere, nevermind diesel variants. If I can find one to test drive, maybe I'll try for ED sometime in the next year or so... otherwise, my 335d is still a blast to drive... just no AWD and being a sedan means its utility is a little less.
> 
> Oh, and honestly, without Eco Credits, the 328d variants are just a bit priced out of the bracket, imho.


The dealer closest to me (BMW of Escondido) has 27 328d's in stock, all colors, all price ranges, and they are already advertising $2k off sticker (will probably go a little lower) - - plus loyalty and usaa cash, you can reduce that by $1k to $1.5k more, depending on whether you buy or lease. And BMW has just started a new incentive program called "First and Goal". It doesn't include 328d's right now, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if they're not added in the next couple months.

I had a 2011 335d. Great car. The 328d doesn't have the same grunt, but the ZF 8 speed makes up for it. I was really impressed with the car on all fronts. Popped the hood, looked inside and said where's the engine!

MpOi: I think I test drove your 328d if you got it at Brecht. Mineral gray M Sport. Beautiful car. Don't worry, I babied it when I drove it.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Mp0i, Glad you like it. Nothing like a 3-series diesel for long trips. In August I did 6,500 miles in my oil burner. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

mp0i said:


> I picked up a 328d last weekend. Somewhat of an impulse buy. So far I am averaging 43.3 mpg for the first 700 miles. I like the car, it definitely handles really well and it goes fast enough for me. It cruises real easily at 75 mph. It has the M sport package with the blacked out kidney grills. I think it looks sharp.


Congrats on the purchase and sharp looking car!

A bit off topic, but what kind of fuel economy do you see w/ your GL Bluetec?


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

The GL gets an average of around 22.5 to 23 mpg. in mixed driving. On the highway I can get it up to 26-27 mpg. Very comfortable road SUV. 

M6pwr - I was wondering who was driving the car for 41 miles!! Must have been quite a test drive. I got almost a 1000 miles on it now and am getting 45+ mpg. I live near the Wild Animal Park, Ramona is just a nice drive away.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

mp0i said:


> M6pwr - I was wondering who was driving the car for 41 miles!! Must have been quite a test drive. I got almost a 1000 miles on it now and am getting 45+ mpg. I live near the Wild Animal Park, Ramona is just a nice drive away.


Well, we're practically neighbors. 78 up to Ramona would be such a great drive if it were not for all the non-BMW traffic dawdling along.

I'm in the market for a new BMW and am torn between getting a 2014 435i coupe and a 2014 328d - - which says a lot about what I think of the 328d.


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

mp0i said:


> The GL gets an average of around 22.5 to 23 mpg. in mixed driving. On the highway I can get it up to 26-27 mpg. Very comfortable road SUV.
> 
> M6pwr - I was wondering who was driving the car for 41 miles!! Must have been quite a test drive. I got almost a 1000 miles on it now and am getting 45+ mpg. I live near the Wild Animal Park, Ramona is just a nice drive away.


wow, that's pretty good fuel economy for such a big SUV!

so jelly...the F30 328d and GL Bluetec are on my wish list


----------



## gruppeM3 (May 3, 2011)

mp0i said:


> I picked up a 328d last weekend. Somewhat of an impulse buy. So far I am averaging 43.3 mpg for the first 700 miles. I like the car, it definitely handles really well and it goes fast enough for me. It cruises real easily at 75 mph. It has the M sport package with the blacked out kidney grills. I think it looks sharp.


:thumbup: I love mineral grey. The only problem is that stock is very limited. Especially the way I want it. M-Sport with saddle brown leather is a no go. Not one in the US. I think I'm going to have to order.


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

The M sport front end with the black kidney grills is what caught my eye. So far I have been able to avoid having to install the front plate. I will wait till I get a "fix it" ticket from my local law enforcement officer when he pulls me over for speeding.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

I picked uo my new Diesel today!








Mileage on the way home from the dealer was ridiculous! (About 45 - driving curvy backroads).


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats! please keep us posted on your ownership experience


----------



## scootle (Jan 1, 2011)

mp0i said:


> The M sport front end with the black kidney grills is what caught my eye. So far I have been able to avoid having to install the front plate. *I will wait till I get a "fix it" ticket from my local law enforcement officer when he pulls me over for speeding.*


for when/if that happens...

http://gominigo.com/BMW.html

not having a front plate ended up being semi-fortuitous for me... when i got pulled over a while back, rather than write me up for speeding, the officer chose to write me up for no-front-plate instead....

congrats on the new oil-burner!


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

d geek said:


> Congrats! please keep us posted on your ownership experience


There are a lot of things to like about this new car. One that is diesel oriented in particular is that the computer now can tell you how much DEF is left in your tank. Instructions on filling the DEF in the manual sound easy too. I think I will buy one bottle of BMW DEF just to get the bottle and then refill the bottle as a delivery system. The nice thing about the BMW bottle is that it screws onto the filler, then you push it down and DEF begins to flow. When/if the DEF tank gets full, flow stops. You release the pressure on the bottle and it unscrews. You can't over fill or spill. Given the corrosive properties of DEF, that is a good thing.

BMW still doesn't know what it will tolerate in biodiesel. The filler flap says B7, the manual says (alternately) no biodiesel at all (more or less impossible to do legally in PA since all diesel in PA has to be at least 2% bio) and B5. It's great to get clear guidance from the manufacturer!

The car seems to match the EPA mileage figures easily in comfort mode...


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! That is great mpg. Will be interested on how you like the car and mot going forward, One guy on fuelly is getting greats mpg on the 328d.



Tedj101 said:


> I picked uo my new Diesel today!
> View attachment 400681
> 
> 
> Mileage on the way home from the dealer was ridiculous! (About 45 - driving curvy backroads).


----------



## scootle (Jan 1, 2011)

Tedj101 said:


> BMW still doesn't know what it will tolerate in biodiesel. The filler flap says B7, the manual says (alternately) no biodiesel at all (more or less impossible to do legally in PA since all diesel in PA has to be at least 2% bio) and B5. It's great to get clear guidance from the manufacturer!


It would be interesting if we can eventually get better info about running BioDiesel in our cars like seems to be the case with things like the VW TDIs. Out here on the west coast, there are actually one or two stations, that I know of, that sell exclusively BioDiesel if you are adverse to brewing your own.

*edit*: While it was on my mind, I ran into this post... I guess our higher-pressure fuel injectors are a problem. http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=340041
I guess no B100 for us...


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

note per the ASTM 975 spec that diesel can have up to 5% biodiesel content. BMW specifies fuel meeting this spec so they cannot give you grief for using up to B5.

ASTM 975 would not include homebrewed biodiesel, unless you had it tested by an approved lab and certified as such.

VW only allows B5 on N American cars unless it is registered in Illinois, where it is difficult to find anything but B11 due to tax incentives.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats Ted. Time to change your mein auto section


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Just ordered a 2014 328d, Mineral Gray M Sport, from Valencia BMW in L.A., Internet Mgr Robert Grass. $500 under invoice. Great deal, I think. Looking forward to delivery in late Nov/early Dec.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

m6pwr said:


> Just ordered a 2014 328d, Mineral Gray M Sport, from Valencia BMW in L.A., Internet Mgr Robert Grass. $500 under invoice. Great deal, I think. Looking forward to delivery in late Nov/early Dec.


Congrats!


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

Valencia, that's quite a distance from Ramona. Will it be it worth the trip? Were the local boys not willing to deal? (Escondido and Vista)


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

BMW of Escondido? $500 under invoice before incentives? I didn't bother to ask. Before I decided on the 328d, I was looking at the 435. The best BMW of Escondido would do is $600 off msrp. Valencia would do $1500 off on one just going into production, and $750 above invoice for a December allocation/order. My son lives in L.A. and is about to take delivery of a 435 at Valencia and he hooked me up with the Internet Mgr. I'll take the train up and have a good time driving the 328d back. 

Honestly, I didn't even try to deal with the Escondido folks on the 328d. It might have been possible to haggle. The Valencia internet guy was very direct and up front; immediately said BMW was giving the dealers "money in the trunk" and gave me the back of invoice price straight off the bat.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

tonyspumoni said:


> 70k for a car with 180 hp and 225 ft/lb of torque? That just does not compute for me in any way. I bought my base model 2010 335d for less than 50k including tax. I need not remind this group of the performance differences - but until folks start pulling 35 mpg city on the 328d I remain convinced that the 328d is a step backwards for BMW and for diesels in general. Heck, a fully loaded A6 TDI would not be far off 80k Canadian, no?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


How do these prices compare to you guys in the USA for the 328d?

On Audi's site I see the A6 TDI listed as:

$63,400 for the Progressiv
$69,700 for the Technik


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Couple corrections: the 328d has 280 lb ft torque, not 225. And it runs thru a marvelous 8 speed tranny. I had a '11 335d M sport, 6 speed. Neat car. Smoked a lot of "sports cars" with the 335d going up the steep hill near where I live. In the mix of driving where I live, the 335d got mpg around the mid thirties, the 328d so far (engine at 700 mi still tight) gets steady 43 mpg. Thats better than the VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI I have - - a two liter four pot diesel like the 328d. At similar new mileage the TDI got 38 mpg; at around 50k it opened up to 42 mpg. That's the best its ever going to get. With a 6 speed it just doesn't have the legs of the 328d. The TDI is a nice car but nowhere near the driving experience of a BMW - - even a "lowly" 328d. The 328d is my 19th BMW (my first was a '73 Bavaria - - anyone remember those) with seven M cars along the way. In my humble, unlearned estimation the 328d is most definitely not a step backwards for BMW in general or diesels in particular. Richard Hammond of Top Gear (not an altogether unlearned automotive journalist) has called the 328d the best car ever made. O.K., maybe a bit of hyperbole, but still a solid recommendation. 

FWIW, I have what I consider is a well-equipped 328d Mineral gray metallic M sport with nav & leatherette that stickered at $46,400. Thanks to BMW's generous incentives to both dealer and customer, I paid $41,600 with no haggling. A good deal I think, tho I suppose a good grinder could have got it for less.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

m6pwr said:


> FWIW, I have what I consider is a well-equipped 328d Mineral gray metallic M sport with nav & leatherette that stickered at $46,400. Thanks to BMW's generous incentives to both dealer and customer, I paid $41,600 with no haggling. A good deal I think, tho I suppose a good grinder could have got it for less.


That is a great price for your 328d.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos just ORDER your car to your specs like i did, my car cost $50k and I added what I wanted not what the dealer had in stock. But i had to pay that damn 30% taxes of MSRP and ended saving myself over $4k cause the dealer tried me and i told them that I was not buying the car from but rather ORDERED the car thru them. $48k is steep price i suggest the aformentioned ORDER IT!


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

tonyspumoni said:


> 70k for a car with 180 hp and 225 ft/lb of torque? That just does not compute for me in any way. I bought my base model 2010 335d for less than 50k including tax. I need not remind this group of the performance differences - but until folks start pulling 35 mpg city on the 328d I remain convinced that the 328d is a step backwards for BMW and for diesels in general. Heck, a fully loaded A6 TDI would not be far off 80k Canadian, no?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


He's talking Canadian (as you know). Mine was $54K and it is loaded. Moreover, I am pulling 34-35 in city driving which is what I do most of the time anyway. I used to get 17-18 MPG on my city commute in my Acura TL. I got 24-25 in my 335d and I am getting 34-35 in my 328d. Moreover, the power in the 328d is more usable than in the 335d. I had to turn off all the nannies to get any sort of performance (otherwise the nanny would shut off the fuel supply when the wheels started to spin leaving me dead in the water in front of oncoming traffic). In most conditions I can get off the line on a right hand turn into traffic just as fast in the 328d than I could in the 335d as a practical matter. (If you can spin the rear wheels, you don't need/can't use more power - that's what I mean as a practical matter). Now I can't always spin up the rear in the 328d. You always can in the 335d.

One other interesting difference between them is that the 328d is better balanced and very neutral in cornering. I think I could get around a tight track faster in a 328d than in a 335d. Yeah, the 335d would be a bit faster off the line, but you'd be slowing down further in the corners and having to accelerate just to get back to the speed the 328 could carry through the apex.

You also mentioned that you bought a base model 335d. A base model 328d costs less than 40K in the real world - and I am including the sport gearbox in that (not sure I would want the car without it).

Regards,
<TED>


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

Tedj101 said:


> robster10 said:
> 
> 
> > The sales rep is a lightweight. Anyone who buys a BMW to save money won't have any for long... A diesel is certainly efficient, but it isn't cheap. You aren't going to pay for it on the basis of fuel economy - unless, perhaps, you are in the taxi business (and, yes, they do have BMW taxis in Europe).
> ...


FWIW when I went Diesel shopping a few years ago I wanted a 320d like I had driven in Europe. But alas BMWUSA only had the 335d model and I simply did not want that car. I ended up going the Jette TDI route and was generally very happy with it. But I just traded in my 4 year and 6 month old Jette for the 328d. Not the same cars at all!!!! To be sure they are something different. Perhaps the Audi TDI and 328d are a better comparison!


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

If the 328d indeed proves capable of achieving 35 mpg city then It would be more a more attractive proposition. And, sice I have not yet driven one, side by side driving impressions will have to wait. What I will say is that what attracted me originally to the 335d was (and remains) the power: off the line, traffic cuts, freeway ramps, lane changes, the 335d was nearly unbeatable in real world driving. I run mine hard. Really hard. And in 56k of suburban stoplight wars I have been beaten just thrice. Thus the step backwards for me remains the same - less car for as much money. If the inline six remained an option in the 3 series I would seriously consider replacining my 335d, though after having driven an F30 328i loaner a couple of times I have to say that handlingmwas ok, I much prefer the hadraulic setup.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just saw my first 328d on the road here in Toronto about 30 minutes ago. I was traveling north on the DVP and then passed him on the 401 East. I was on the express and he came over from the collectors.

Car was white and had the word "diesel" in white letters at the top centre part of the rear window where the brake light is.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

tonyspumoni said:


> If the 328d indeed proves capable of achieving 35 mpg city then It would be more a more attractive proposition.


First data point on my new 328d and I am almost at that point (34.3mpg). It will be interesting to see where it starts to average out. My Jette TDI averaged 36.7mpg over the 4.5 years I had it. That average is based every fill up!


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I put this in the new member thread, but got no responses so I'm copying it here as well.

Hello all. A new member here. I've recently ditched my Mini Cooper R56, 07. It served me well, but I felt it was time to move on. I liked the car, but lately Mini reliability has bottomed out. Mine was fine, but as I'm aging (57 yrs old), I've grown tired of rowing gears and climbing in and out of the small Mini.

I started my new car search looking at the X1 or possible a VW TDI. I've always wanted a diesel. I kind of had decided on the X1, having had an automatic transmission failure on a VW test drive. Lo and Behold, I see a BMW 328d. I told the salesman I thought they discontinued the 3 series D. He told me about the 2.0 turbo diesel and I was intrigued. My wife and I went for a test drive. During the test drive I was thinking this is really sweet, but I was thinking I'll go X1, the X1 I was looking at was about 10k less than the 328d I was driving. When we got back to the dealer, my wife didn't blink, she said, 'buy the diesel'. You got to love her. (the wife, not the car!)

So here I am, the owner of a BMW 328d.

It's a base model in BSM, with heated seats, Nav, park assist package, ehanced bluetooth and some of the extras that come with the nav (BMW connect concierge services etc.)

I absolutely love the car. No question. The mileage is outstanding. Around town I'm getting about 35-40 in comfort mode. My only highway trip was outstanding. On the way home I got:








This was pretty much in holiday traffic so I kept my speed around the speed limit the whole 6 hr trip on the interstate, with a small portion being a 4 lane US route, with minimal stop lights. I suspect actual MPGs was a couple less than that as my OBC seems to be about 2 mpgs optimistic when I refill.

All in all an outstanding vehicle I plan to keep a long time. I'm particularly impressed by the pairing of the 2.0 diesel N47 with the ZF 8 speed. The ZF seems well suited to the task. For most relaxed driving I rarely see the RPMs exceed 2k. But when extra oomph is needed a quick punch to the 2.5 to 3.0 k range is all that is required. The car definitely responds, and then some. I've tried the sport mode a couple of times, but for the most part am satisfied with comfort mode. I've tried eco pro, but don't see alot of advantage to it. I like the standard seats just fine. I had sport seats on my Mini and with the back problems I'm having they made it that much worse to climb out of the car. The comfort I think was one of the things that pushed my wife to tell me to get the diesel. She thought I 'fit' better in the 328 than I did in the X1, although the X1 is a pretty easy ingress/egress vehicle. She definitely said the 328 was more comfortable for her. I'd have liked the HK sound system, but I'm pleased with the sound coming from the standard setup (hi-fi). Unlike mini which has a horrible standard system demanding the purchase of the HK, the BMW is more than adequate.

Alll in all I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Great post and welcome. If you are willing to share can you divulge what that set you back? Glad you like the car. Hopefully BMW has figured out the emissions piece on this diesel, as that is the one thing I worry about with the inline six in the 335d. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

glangford said:


> I suspect actual MPGs was a couple less than that as my OBC seems to be about 2 mpgs optimistic when I refill.


It will be interesting to compare what the computer tells you with a handful of hand-calculated tanks. Because on the 335d my experience (and others as I recall) has been that the hand-calculated mpg was always 1-2 mpg better than what the computer said.

P.S. Congratulations. It's fun getting the reports from the new 328d owners. Now if BMW would offer more diesel engine options in more models that would be great.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

tonyspumoni said:


> Great post and welcome. If you are willing to share can you divulge what that set you back? Glad you like the car. Hopefully BMW has figured out the emissions piece on this diesel, as that is the one thing I worry about with the inline six in the 335d.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It set me back about 41-42, I don't remember exactly. It was about 2500 off MSRP and then I asked them to also throw in sat radio activation and floor liners.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> It will be interesting to compare what the computer tells you with a handful of hand-calculated tanks. Because on the 335d my experience (and others as I recall) has been that the hand-calculated mpg was always 1-2 mpg better than what the computer said.
> 
> P.S. Congratulations. It's fun getting the reports from the new 328d owners. Now if BMW would offer more diesel engine options in more models that would be great.


My calculated is always about 1-2 worse than the computer.

Yea, I'd love to see more options for the N47. 2 series would be awesome with the lesser weight. I had sort of decided on the X1 until I found out about the 328d. If the X1 had been an X1d I'd be driving that now I think. In a couple of years we'll be looking to replace my wife's car. She's fascinated with the diesel as well and would like a small SUV. At this point it's a race to see who shows up first. VW with the Tiguan (or same size Audi Q3) or BMW with a diesel X1, or Mini with the Countryman and the N47. VW and Audi are going all in on diesel, BMW seems to be just sticking their toe in the water.

How do I get fuelly in my signature?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Great write-up glangford. Welcome to the dark side. 

I'm very tempted by the Audis for my next diesel.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> Great write-up glangford. Welcome to the dark side.
> 
> I'm very tempted by the Audis for my next diesel.


I drove an Audi A3 diesel in Germany a few years ago. It was a nice car. It was a lightly optioned manual transmission car. The 328d seems more refined, though I'm sure some of that is the zf 8 speed.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got two weeks off from work and will be taking the A6 TDI for a test drive at some point.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I've got a 328d as a loaner while they fix a couple issues on my 335d. It's kind of a basic one, Imperial Blue, Venetian Leather, driver assistance, moonroof, heated front seats.

Love the driver assistance (park distance and rear-view camera). Love the "drive-in lines" that are tied to the steering wheel. In many ways, the interior room (and almost the trunk) feels very similar to our old '91 525i. Even from outside, it looks about that size (wish I still had it to compare to.)

I drove from downtown Bellevue to Seattle, started around 30 mpg and ended at 38 mpg or so. Drove back, picked up my son and test drove (mostly 30-40, some freeway lunges) and it's still sitting at 38 or so. Plenty of pickup, especially in Sport. Comfort is fine, eco-pro definitely slower throttle response. It's VERY quiet at speed. It's VERY fast going from 60 up to 80 - seems to want to do 75-80. I'm tempted to take a longer freeway test drive tomorrow...

Yeah, it's definitely not a 335d (which is actually kind of silly fast), but it's plenty fast. Plenty good handling (my 335d has sport package which is pretty "firm"). Yeah, steering is kind of light - reminds me of my '01 330xi - all the AWD cars have more boost as compensation for torque steer - but it tracked very well, didn't really lean/roll. Perfectly acceptable handling.

I would have ordered sport line, HK, cold weather package and lighting package.

Welcome GLangford. Thanks for the review - I probably agree with all points.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

glangford said:


> How do I get fuelly in my signature?


Go to www.fuelly.com and read the following page: http://www.fuelly.com/faq/23/Fuelly-forum-signature-badge

Then go to this page and follow the instructions for editing the signature: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_signatures_avatars

Or vice versa as you prefer.


----------



## grimes (Feb 19, 2014)

*New 328dx*

I previously owned a 330xi 2004 bought used in 2008. Until that time I thought all cars were pretty much the same. I now know I have to drive a BMW. I loved that car but will probably retire in a few years and was worried about going into retirement with a 12 year old car. I saw the 2014 introduction of 328d and decided to lease for 3 years and probably buy it at the lease end. I grew up on a farm, know a little about mechanics, and a diesel interested me.

Driving habits: My wife and I both walk to work so very little short distance drives for us. Both our daughters live near Des Moines,Ia. distance 600 miles round trip and we go about once a month. Have to see grand kids too.

1st 2500 miles. Mostly highway and most driving done at below freezing temps. Avg HIGH temp Jan was 20.2 and Dec not much better. One drive done at -8F and into 20mph wind. Was brutal weather. Parked outside and yellow check engine light came on. Light eventually went out a week later when I drove it again at 33F. Another member reported this and had it checked said something to do with pollution control urea injection. Car has two urea tanks as the stuff freezes and so only have to heat one when it is cold. This not in the WOM. (Worthless owners manual). Despite all the cold avg mpg was 42.8 for the 2500 miles.

Feb 12th 2:30 a.m. left for Florida with full tank. Was -5F and as we traveled south still got colder -14F south of Rockford,Il. 1st 180 miles showed 35.3mpg as engine temp stayed around 180 degrees. When outside temp reached 18F engine temp finally reached 210 where it should be. Mpg finally started improving at fill up at 562 miles final mpg ended up 38.7. I do not think covering the kidney grilles would help all that much as thermostat controls that part of it. Also air intake is in the top left grill. I do think covering the lower grilles would help as they provide cold air to the turbo intercooler. The intercooler cools the air after turbo heats it up somewhat. From what I can see all intake air flows from turbo to cooler to intake side. Anybody out there try covering lower grill ? Again not in the WOM. I was running cruise at this time and thought should I have eco pro mode on? What the hell what can it hurt? 1st potty break we froze our butts. 2nd potty break when shutting car down got a warning that battery discharging. Said something like battery should be charged with charger or run at highway speeds. I then realized that I should not be running in eco mode under these conditions. Owners manual does say that in eco mode charging of battery to conserve energy takes place when braking. What the WOM does not say is that to conserve, it apparently will let battery run down. We had heated seats on// lights on// heater on anybody know if in 328d is heater aided by electric heating element? Not in the WOM. Anyhow at -14F I do not want a low battery so will no longer run eco down highway with cruise on in cold weather.

Best mpg of trip was 54.5 during a 120 mile stretch of road on Hwy 30-98 between Panama city beach and Perry.(50.2 for 600miles Nashvile to Monroe wind behind me) The Hwy 30-98 road is where eco mode works well. Even though traffic heavy and lots of lights car is very efficient. The coast feature which is like putting clutch in on a manual works very well. (Coasts when let up on gas pedal) Even at low speeds 30-50mph car clatters down road at very low rpm at over 50mpg. I love the efficiency of that. My 330 xi could only get good mpg in high gear only, usually 26-31mpg highway only, depending on temp and wind. By the way I love the way diesels sound when at idle or at low speeds. Sounds like you could hook up a plow and plow the back 40. At highway speeds I can not hear the engine. How does BMW do that? When time allows I prefer 2 lane highways which this car does excellently.

The Florida trip was 2,772 miles. Computer said 46.7mpg my calculations using miles and fuel used was 46.5mpg. I tend to round up at gas pump so not exact figure but the two figures are close enough. Very good even with the "bad tankful at 1st day" With this info I believe computer is more accurate if checking last tankful info. If you use gallons used you might not be level or filling up might trip pump and not really full yet.That will throw that tankful off. Only works if take average over 4-5 tanks then divide into mileage. I have noticed that there are 4 types of fuel nozzles. Three of them do not fit the 328d. One is too large with ring around edge, another is too large, another too small, and one is just right. On two occasions I used the funnel in trunk once during Florida trip. You have to listen our you will overflow the fuel. Yuck.

I was worried that my 330xi would spoil me for life. The 328d is bigger which I really do not need but when we have someone in back seat there is more room back there and I like the extra trunk space. I do not go into corners to see extremes of handling but for me both handle very well and most important are fun to drive. In sport mode the 328d can match response of the 330xi. I think sport mode drops transmission into 6th gear max ? Going down highway in sport, rpm much higher. Again WOM says nothing about that. When I want good response comfort mode good but eco mode feels very doggy.

The white diesel is a lot of fun along with high efficiency. Even after a long trip I feel like I want to go for a ride again. Looks like a trip to Iowa is due soon. Can't wait.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

grimes said:


> ...
> The white diesel is a lot of fun along with high efficiency. Even after a long trip I feel like I want to go for a ride again. Looks like a trip to Iowa is due soon. Can't wait.


Thanks for the long review!:thumbup:


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

Fabulous review. Thanks for taking the time to document your experience. Much appreciated.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

grimes said:


> The white diesel is a lot of fun along with high efficiency. Even after a long trip I feel like I want to go for a ride again. Looks like a trip to Iowa is due soon. Can't wait.


Thanks for the review. Now I know what it would be like to drive on the moon.

I wonder if these cars would be half the price if they only had to be engineered to drive in California? :yikes:


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Good read


----------



## pejamo (May 19, 2014)

I've had my new 328d for about a month now and I'm totally in love. Plenty of pep from a dead stop, very quiet at highway speed. She just gobbles up highway miles. MPG average (city and highway) is around 41. When I'm just doing highway, it is closer to 50. Why everyone doesn't own a BMW diesel is beyond me. I love it! Only quibbles I have are with the phone interface. My Toyota had a much more intuitive interface with my phone and I could listen to music and podcasts through the bluetooth. For some reason, the BMW will not play music thru the bluetooth. Is it my option package? Or is it that way throughout the line? At any rate, I have the Y cable and can plug my phone into the system and just scroll through to my podcasts on my phone. It is a minor inconvenience.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats on your decision Pejmo


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

pejamo said:


> I've had my new 328d for about a month now and I'm totally in love. Plenty of pep from a dead stop, very quiet at highway speed. She just gobbles up highway miles. MPG average (city and highway) is around 41. When I'm just doing highway, it is closer to 50. Why everyone doesn't own a BMW diesel is beyond me. I love it! Only quibbles I have are with the phone interface. My Toyota had a much more intuitive interface with my phone and I could listen to music and podcasts through the bluetooth. For some reason, the BMW will not play music thru the bluetooth. Is it my option package? Or is it that way throughout the line? At any rate, I have the Y cable and can plug my phone into the system and just scroll through to my podcasts on my phone. It is a minor inconvenience.


If it's at all like mine once you plug in with your wire the system will not play music through the Bluetooth. You will need to take your phone off Bluetooth and put it back on without plugging it in for the music part to work.


----------



## pejamo (May 19, 2014)

Pierre Louis said:


> If it's at all like mine once you plug in with your wire the system will not play music through the Bluetooth. You will need to take your phone off Bluetooth and put it back on without plugging it in for the music part to work.


Yea, I've tried it without plugging in. The phone pairs just fine - I can make calls and it sees my contacts, but will not allow me to play music. Just does not come up as an option. I can only play music when it is plugged in. I don't have the NAVI package, just the iDrive.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you completely un-pair it first? That is necessary otherwise it will always pair for the phone but not the music part. You must delete your phone and then pair it again without having it plugged in at all. Once you have it paired with both the phone and music if you plug it in you will lose the Bluetooth pairing for the music.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Pierre Louis said:


> Do you completely un-pair it first? That is necessary otherwise it will always pair for the phone but not the music part. You must delete your phone and then pair it again without having it plugged in at all. Once you have it paired with both the phone and music if you plug it in you will lose the Bluetooth pairing for the music.


Thanks for the tip. Will try that in the X5.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

pejamo said:


> Yea, I've tried it without plugging in. The phone pairs just fine - I can make calls and it sees my contacts, but will not allow me to play music. Just does not come up as an option. I can only play music when it is plugged in. I don't have the NAVI package, just the iDrive.


I read about this in another post. You can only stream Bluetooth music with enhanced Bluetooth that comes with the navigation and technology package. I find this annoying, but you can just plug in to usb and it keeps the phone charged. Some folks are just plugging in USB drives directly I guess.
My 328d xdrive wagon should get off the boat Friday! Maybe next week it gets to colorado. Imperial blue sport line wagon, black leather with red trim,. Lots of stuff, but no nav/tech. The anticipation is brutal!!! First bmw...

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

I got the 335d for the engine, I had a Passat tdi and a Jetta tdi and test drove the BMW 328d, the 4 cylinder diesels are great for MPG but like I said before, up to 40 yards I can run faster than one...I would love BMW to bring the f30 with the 3.0 diesel turbo...


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

DieselRacer said:


> I got the 335d for the engine, I had a Passat tdi and a Jetta tdi and test drove the BMW 328d, the 4 cylinder diesels are great for MPG but like I said before, up to 40 yards I can run faster than one...I would love BMW to bring the f30 with the 3.0 diesel turbo...


It's a shame really. The power plant is already emissions certified. Of course nobody will be able to seriously compare the success of the 328d to the 335d because the 335d was never offered as a wagon and the economic climate is much better now.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

DieselRacer said:


> I got the 335d for the engine, I had a Passat tdi and a Jetta tdi and test drove the BMW 328d, the 4 cylinder diesels are great for MPG but like I said before, up to 40 yards I can run faster than one...I would love BMW to bring the f30 with the 3.0 diesel turbo...


+1 to that


----------



## gregc11514 (Apr 8, 2010)

*328d Great Fuel Economy*

I work in sales for a BMW dealer here in NY. After looking over the 3 Series and wanting fuel economy I went for the 328d w/xdrive. This was going to be my wifes car. I mentioned the word "diesel" and she immediately said no because of the noise and smell associated with the diesel word. So down to my store she came to look at, drive it, and smell the tailpipe 
She was pleasantly surprised on all counts. No noise(maybe a little) no smell (at all) and plenty of power. We've had it over a week now and the fuel economy is unbeleivable. Gets about 48 in Eco-Pro on the highway and about 30 around town. Her cousin also leased one (from me of course) and is also enjoying it. Don't be afraid of this car. Its good on all counts. Lease deals are almost the same as a gas 3 Series right now.


----------



## grimes (Feb 19, 2014)

*More impressions*

Had my 10,000 maint done. I measure with dip stick and electronic, did not use any oil.

Cold weather starting: not an issue, starts instantly no cranking, smooth idle right away. Better than any car I have owned.

Economy: A car this efficient has big fluctuations in mpg. Low 38.7 for 562 miles of below 0 driving. High 53mpg for wind assisted 300miles. Went to Omaha zoo over 900 miles right at 50mpg. Car gives you the option, if you want to drive for economy it will reward you, but you can also drive for fun. For 9,600 miles avg mpg 44.6mpg and rising as we are now into warmer weather and a 1/3 of that below freezing. For those who like range went 682 miles had 1 gallon left.

Diesel price: When I bought the car Nov 2013 diesel higher than premium gas. I figured much better mpg would more than offset that. Now for some unknown reason premium has gone through the roof, in this area, and is 20-40c per gallon higher. I am sure that can change any time but price of fuel by itself should not be a factor on deciding to buy a diesel.

The car has a soul. I had a 1981 BMW R100 motorcycle and that had a soul. My Honda ST1000 is faster, better handling, can pack more, etc. but I still love the R100. Like the motorcycle, I love this car.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

I had a 328d as a loaner car today. Drove it about 36 miles. Got 37mpg average. Had fun with it and was a lot better than I expected. I guess from all the negative posts about it I had low expectations, but I really enjoyed the car. It has plenty of pick up for most driving --- acceleration, passing power (just avoid the ECO PRO mode). I mean, these days with all the ridiculous numbers of cars on the road and traffic and cops and idiots all over you really can't use all that power a bigger engine would provide. So for most people, the engine in the 328d is more than adequate. Plus the gas mileage is amazing given the level of performance you get. Plus you gotta work that little diesel engine hard. 

Now I haven't tried the X3 28d yet but with the same engine in a much heavier, taller vehicle I wonder if it will start to feel a bit underpowered.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

I saw two of 328d's in the wild today, one white and the other black, both headed south on I5 and exiting off Genesee to the west, towards the sea. Could that be any of you here?

Sirbikes - nice pic. I'd seen it in your signature block before and always wanted to say 'nice pic' but was too lazy to look around for it. What was the mix of city/highway driving you did to get that? Both my 328d loaners - one sedan and one wagon - did poorly from an efficiency perspective, but my driving is almost exclusively stop and go of some kind (a lot of zero to 60 to zero) and I'm a well known and unabashed throttle stomper.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

I am 1000 miles in now and love the car. I ride sport chassis mode only and paddle shift down when I need to. In my pretty close to 50-50 city-hwy driving with LOTS of stop and go in the city part, I am getting almost 35 mpg. I could do better in Eco-pro, but the car is too new to give up on some of the joy of driving. I also find the ASS is not helpful in stop and go, so I turn it off a lot. I might drive more Eco-pro if I could run sport chassis. I might even try the dinan shockwave upgrade. 
I find the car has more than enough power and pick up. It does have a little turbo lag, especially in Eco-pro, so I don't doubt someone might beat it in a 40 yard dash, but after that...!!!!
Of course, even at 180hp, it is probably the most powerful and sportiest car I have ever owned, so the devil is in the comparison. Maybe sluggish to all the 335ers out there, but it is a great combo for me, environmental, plenty strong and sporty, and I am a sucker for the wagon and AWD. 
My only gripe is it is also the most expensive car I have ever purchased, and I was somewhat restrained in package selection. But I don't feel it is overpriced because it checked all the boxes for me. Had it only checked some, I wouldn't have bought it.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Well Jamolay, keep spreading the word about how you like the car. Those who own them seem to prize them.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks. I'd say 50:50. I did some throttle stomping as well just to see how well the car accelerated. It had around 7500 miles on the odo. Like I said I really enjoyed driving it ... I just don't know how it would look with bikes hanging off the back or on top. On top would really kill the great mpg.



tonyspumoni said:


> I saw two of 328d's in the wild today, one white and the other black, both headed south on I5 and exiting off Genesee to the west, towards the sea. Could that be any of you here?
> 
> Sirbikes - nice pic. I'd seen it in your signature block before and always wanted to say 'nice pic' but was too lazy to look around for it. What was the mix of city/highway driving you did to get that? Both my 328d loaners - one sedan and one wagon - did poorly from an efficiency perspective, but my driving is almost exclusively stop and go of some kind (a lot of zero to 60 to zero) and I'm a well known and unabashed throttle stomper.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

My cousin in France has a 320d break (320d in rest of world is 328d here and break is what the French call a wagon / touring). He thinks it's an asphalt burner, but then again, he came from a Peugeot 308 with 150hp which is the fastest car he ever had - before the BMW. He has the auto and thinks it's one of the best things about the car. I disagree with him on that last point, I would go for the 3 pedal version.

Talked to a guy who pulled into a parking spot with a 328d touring earlier today. He loves it. Traded Jetta TDi for it.

The wagon looks good... If it only came with a 6 speed along with X-Drive in the US.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

FredoinSF said:


> My cousin in France has a 320d break (320d in rest of world is 328d here and break is what the French call a wagon / touring). He thinks it's an asphalt burner, but then again, he came from a Peugeot 308 with 150hp which is the fastest car he ever had - before the BMW. He has the auto and thinks it's one of the best things about the car. I disagree with him on that last point, I would go for the 3 pedal version.
> 
> Talked to a guy who pulled into a parking spot with a 328d touring earlier today. He loves it. Traded Jetta TDi for it.
> 
> The wagon looks good... If it only came with a 6 speed along with X-Drive in the US.


You mean 8-speed? That's what the 328d has...8 gears.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

No, I meant 6 speed manual. Two less gears and one more pedal.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

FredoinSF said:


> No, I meant 6 speed manual. Two less gears and one more pedal.


You won't ever see that again on a diesel from BMW. Companies are talking 10 speeds now.:rofl:


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

10 speeds? It's getting as bad as bicycles are now with 11-speed systems.

One thing I'm curious about concerning 8 speed transmissions and diesels ... if you are cruising at lower rpm's for longer because of the higher final gear that the 8-speed offers, which gives you the better fuel economy, does that have any impact on carbon buildup, especially if bmw has not improved its pcv system?



GreekboyD said:


> You won't ever see that again on a diesel from BMW. Companies are talking 10 speeds now.:rofl:


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

sirbikes said:


> 10 speeds? It's getting as bad as bicycles are now with 11-speed systems.


Um, I have had a 21-speed bicycle for many years. There are even 24-speed ones.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry, 11 and 12-speed cassettes. If you run a triple up front, that's 36 speeds!



ScottFM said:


> Um, I have had a 21-speed bicycle for many years. There are even 24-speed ones.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Had a 328d as a loaner today while the X5 was getting pre paid maintenance stuff done and a free car wash. 
Not a bad car. It felt almost lively in the turns and much sportier than the X5 (not a surprise.). Truly impressed with the mileage. Most driving was highway at 75MPH but there was some bumper to bumper at the beginning and end of the drive and several stops (coffee, work, home, fuel station, dealership). 








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had a 328d loaner for a month now. It has the handling package.
Not a lot to add to what has already been said. Compared to the 335d, it has less power, better MPGs, nicer interior, is bigger, does not drive as sportily even in sport plus, the steering is way worse, and the ride is much better.

The only thing I will mention that I haven't really heard before is that the 328d's driving position is much higher. (or at least feels much higher)

No biggie for me, but my wife (5'2') loves the 328d but will barely drive my 335d. 

I can't wait to get my 335d back so I can quit driving her car! Picking it up today.

All in all, I really liked the 328d much better than I thought I would. I prefer my 335d, but not by a huge margin. When the 335d becomes too unreliable, I will definitely look at the 328d. I was quite impressed.

JW


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

nuclearbeef said:


> I've had a 328d loaner for a month now...
> When the 335d becomes too unreliable, I will definitely look at the 328d...
> JW


This caught my attention. What happened to your 335d that caused you to need a loaner for a month?


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

Replaced SCR tank and radio, but what took the time was getting the carbon build up cleaned.


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

FredoinSF said:


> Had a 328d as a loaner today while the X5 was getting pre paid maintenance stuff done and a free car wash.
> Not a bad car. It felt almost lively in the turns and much sportier than the X5 (not a surprise.). Truly impressed with the mileage. Most driving was highway at 75MPH but there was some bumper to bumper at the beginning and end of the drive and several stops (coffee, work, home, fuel station, dealership).
> View attachment 453309
> 
> ...


I find it strange that they would loan out diesel as a loaner car. Most people aren't even aware where to fuel in diesel. I guess the sales of 328d are so bad that it probably makes more sense to use it as loaner.

Every time I had a loaner 3 series, I find it not as sporty as my X5 35d. I don't think the diesel is any different without DHP. If I make a hard turn, there are a lot of body lean. Then again, I never really lost grip.

I am coming up on a vehicle inspection in a few months. I will try out the loaner car again. I did enjoy the 1 series much more than I did with 3 series.


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know if they have more than one diesel loaner, but I requested a 328d for a loaner.
Maybe they only loan it our to people who bring in diesels for service.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

This was at East Bay BMW. They had a variety of loaners: 320i mostly, but several 328d and a couple 428i. Glad I got the d for the extended test drive. It had very few options but it's not like I was taking it home. 

If the diesels are not selling that well and the dealers are required to push a certain number of them, I'm not surprised to see them in the loaner fleet. I go to San Diego / Escondido for business several times a month and I recall seeing a lot of 335d loaners in North County back when they were new. Whatever, it was nice to have a loaner instead of riding the shuttle, but best of all they did everything I asked for on the X5 in one shot and I no longer have all the service warnings on start up. Pleasant service experience this time. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

nuclearbeef said:


> Maybe they only loan it our to people who bring in diesels for service.


Last two times I had my 335d in for service, I got a 328d loaner - didn't ask they just gave it to me.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I test drove a 328d with M-Sport today. The steering weight was much improved as was the rebound from the front suspension. The floating feeling I complained so much about with the base pkg and the luxury pkg'd 3-series cars was not there. Ride was much better.

Engine: it's a diesel for sure, probably would be quieter with piezo injectors , and thank god for the RWD and ZF 8 spd. It really keeps the engine in it's TQ curve. There is turbo lag that would take some getting used to, but of course it's a non issue when under way.


----------



## algreen345 (Oct 18, 2011)

I went in to a local dealer for their challenge event today and test drove the 428xi, 435xi, and the 328d. I have a 2011 335d and none of these cars matched the 335d for torque and power. The 435xi came close, with a different feeling overall in the way it drove. The 328d was quite alright. It felt lighter than the 335d and acceleration was pretty good. I had rented a 420d in Denmark and the 328d had better acceleration. I ended up liking the 428i engine the best, though not the 4 series body style. It is a sweet engine, though the 4 series is too big and heavy feeling. I decided to trade in my 335d and get a 328i. Couple of reasons for this many of you may not think of. While diesel can be cheaper than gas, it puts out more micro particles of black soot which is increasingly coating glaciers in cold parts of the world and leading to faster rates of ice melting. I'm sure my diesel choice alone won't contribute that much to global warming but one has to do what good one can, so I've opted out of diesel this time. The 328i is quite a fun package anyway....


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

algreen345 said:


> I went in to a local dealer for their challenge event today and test drove the 428xi, 435xi, and the 328d. I have a 2011 335d and none of these cars matched the 335d for torque and power. The 435xi came close, with a different feeling overall in the way it drove. The 328d was quite alright. It felt lighter than the 335d and acceleration was pretty good. I had rented a 420d in Denmark and the 328d had better acceleration. I ended up liking the 428i engine the best, though not the 4 series body style. It is a sweet engine, though the 4 series is too big and heavy feeling. I decided to trade in my 335d and get a 328i. Couple of reasons for this many of you may not think of. While diesel can be cheaper than gas, it puts out more micro particles of black soot which is increasingly coating glaciers in cold parts of the world and leading to faster rates of ice melting. I'm sure my diesel choice alone won't contribute that much to global warming but one has to do what good one can, so I've opted out of diesel this time. The 328i is quite a fun package anyway....


From a SWRI article on gasoline DI engines: http://www.swri.org/3pubs/ttoday/Summer11/PDFs/ParticleEmissions.pdf

_



However, GDI also results in higher particle emissions, mainly due to limited mixing of fuel and air within the combus- tion chamber. This limitation can lead
to fuel-to-air enrichment near the spark plug, reduced droplet evaporation and wetting of the combustion chamber
wall with injected fuel. By contrast, the older-style MPI engines pre-mix fuel with air to introduce a homogenous mixture into the combustion chamber before
the combustion event is initiated by the spark plug. This leads to nearly soot-free combustion in most modern engines.

Click to expand...

_It's not just diesel anymore causing the problem.


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

algreen345 said:


> While diesel can be cheaper than gas, it puts out more micro particles of black soot which is increasingly coating glaciers in cold parts of the world and leading to faster rates of ice melting.


I thought that's what the DPF is supposed to prevent.


----------



## loftycomfort (Jul 23, 2013)

We are trading in our 2009 328i RWD for a 2014 sport line 328d xDrive this weekend. Really excited about the delivery.

Our city/hwy is about a 60/40 split. We've been getting 11-ish L/100km (approximately 21.4 mpg). We probably won't get the crazy 50-ish mpg with our 328d due to our lean towards city driving, but anything around 30 mpg would be a sizable cut in gasoline spending and emissions. 

In Toronto where we live, diesel price is usually on par with regular, and availability is relatively high. So the prospect of not paying for premium gas and getting a lot more mileage out of every tank is great. Will keep you guys posted on how we fare with the d.

Terry


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

loftycomfort said:


> We are trading in our 2009 328i RWD for a 2014 sport line 328d xDrive this weekend. Really excited about the delivery.
> 
> Our city/hwy is about a 60/40 split. We've been getting 11-ish L/100km (approximately 21.4 mpg). We probably won't get the crazy 50-ish mpg with our 328d due to our lean towards city driving, but anything around 30 mpg would be a sizable cut in gasoline spending and emissions.
> 
> ...


I think you will do fine. I run a similar ratio and the city part is a lot of stop and go traffic. I am getting 33-34mpg. I have the wagon, so you may even do a little better.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

loftycomfort said:


> We are trading in our 2009 328i RWD for a 2014 sport line 328d xDrive this weekend. Really excited about the delivery.
> 
> Our city/hwy is about a 60/40 split. We've been getting 11-ish L/100km (approximately 21.4 mpg). We probably won't get the crazy 50-ish mpg with our 328d due to our lean towards city driving, but anything around 30 mpg would be a sizable cut in gasoline spending and emissions.
> 
> ...


Welcome Terry. Where in Toronto are you at?

You should be getting better returns than that. I do 75/25 split in my 335d and get 10.4 L/100 km.

EDIT: just realized that figure is for your 328i


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Pierre Louis said:


> Except for a slightly better ride, my wife's CT200h, more or less identical drive-train to a recent Prius, is not enjoyable. I also feel that over the long run, the hybrid drivetrain will be an expensive, difficult experience. The diesel has known problems but they are manageable and if fixed, give me a robust drivetrain and driving experience, over the long run too.
> 
> PL


Exactly. I don't find driving hybrids enjoyable at all. I've rented several makes/models of hybrid cars over the years, including a recent Fusion Hybrid, and none of them were a satisfying driving experience for me.

On long term durability, I also agree that the diesel _seems_ like it will be a better bet, as long as I don't have to replace a turbo or anything expensive along the way. Hybrids of course have sophisticated electrical controllers and other weirdness of unknown longevity, so I'm less confident in them until they've been on US roads for 15-20 years.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## loftycomfort (Jul 23, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> Welcome Terry. Where in Toronto are you at?
> 
> You should be getting better returns than that. I do 75/25 split in my 335d and get 10.4 L/100 km.
> 
> EDIT: just realized that figure is for your 328i


I'm in Etobicoke.

Terry


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

loftycomfort said:


> I'm in Etobicoke.
> 
> Terry


Sweet. I'm in East York.

You should come out to one of our local "diesel" meet ups.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I was just behind a blue 328d wagon here in Toronto on Carlaw Ave heading south towards Danforth. I've never been a wagon fan but that car looked sweet.


----------



## loftycomfort (Jul 23, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> I was just behind a blue 328d wagon here in Toronto on Carlaw Ave heading south towards Danforth. I've never been a wagon fan but that car looked sweet.


Sweet. Estoril, Imperial, or?

I had wanted to get the diesel wagon, but my wife wouldn't let it happen. 535d was my second choice but she thought it was too big. So we settled on the 328d sedan. She's a wagon hater, I'm an SUV hater. And we are both certified Toyota haters LOL.

Terry


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

loftycomfort said:


> Sweet. Estoril, Imperial, or?
> 
> I had wanted to get the diesel wagon, but my wife wouldn't let it happen. 535d was my second choice but she thought it was too big. So we settled on the 328d sedan. She's a wagon hater, I'm an SUV hater. And we are both certified Toyota haters LOL.
> 
> Terry


lol...nice compromise.

It was Estoril blue...Xdrive.


----------



## loftycomfort (Jul 23, 2013)

So we took delivery of our alpine white 328d today. Yes it was a great day!. We drove around for 60 km (some city, some hwy), and netted 7.7 L/100km (30.6 mpg). Not bad.

Impressions so far: nothing you haven't already already read about the F30. Steering is lighter than the E90, but still quite communicative. A bit of body lean when cornering, but still maintains its composure when pushed. Acceleration is adequate - definitely not as quick as my old E90 inline 6, but a good trade-off if the efficiency i've observed so far keeps up. Eco Pro mode is dog slow, haven't tried Sport mode yet. Auto start stop felt strange at first, but I'm starting to like it a lot. Back seat is more roomy. iDrive is pack full of bells and whistles (and I didn't even buy that many fancy packages). Finally some real cup holders instead of that flimsy thing that sticks out. Overall the car is more refined than the E90, if a bit softer.

Ironically, the thing I miss most about my E90 has nothing to do with driving dynamics. The old car has premium sound package; the new one has just the stock stereo. Don't get me wrong, the stock one is quite good, but I really miss the surround sound in the old car. So now I made do by cranking up the volume lol.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Ever hear of cognitive dissonance?


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Now that's funny, Pierre. LOL


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Pierre Louis said:


> Ever hear of cognitive dissonance?


With the emphasis on dissonance. I hate the base speakers in the 328, getting them replaced this week with BavSound. Can't wait. I can't imagine how terrible the system would sound when cranked up. OUCH!


----------



## dahabes (May 30, 2014)

I've had my 328d for 15 months. Factory order, it only took 6 days to build and about 6 weeks to ship. No complaints. The purists may think it's under powered and doesn't handle as well as other bimmers, but it's my first and it beats the crap out of anything else I have ever driven.

Combined MPG in Chicago suburbs is 38 mpg. Highway is 42'ish at 75 mph, gets to 50+ at 60 mph or less. It will even get 50+ at 40 mph on a flat road with few stops in seventh gear. Plenty of juice for passing on the highway. I've never go much past 80 but it seems like it will just keep accelerating at that point. Not as quick off the line as the 328i but the torque really kicks in in 3rd gear and just keeps going from there.

Being in Illinois, pure diesel is hard to find, but I have a BP near enough and it's what's recommended by BMW. It's cetane level is the highest and it gets several mpg better than biodiesel (as tested in our Jetta TDI). For those who don't know, VW said it is OK to use B20 in the TDI but to reduce the oil change service interval to 5,000 miles from 10,000 miles. They gave us a very detailed memo about it a few months after we bought the TDI (a year before the 328d). It turns out the bio component of biodiesel is very much like crankcase oil and it can leach into the crankcase, diluting the crankcase oil and increasing the fluid level, neither of which is good. It won't hurt the engine to burn biodiesel but you could damage the engine if the fluid level rises. I stick with brand name B5 or less as a result. An occasion tank of biodiesel is OK if you can't find the real deal. Avoid truck stop diesel if you can, it's low grade Cetane 40 rated and has few additives. Last ditch usage if you are running on fumes.


----------



## dahabes (May 30, 2014)

I agree the base speakers are bad. When I test drove the 328d I could't believe how bad they were. I got the upgrade, the Harmon Kardon system is really good, glad i did it.


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

I love my D. Long trips will give me 45 mpg or better, and a smile on my face every time I drive it. I even enjoy hand washing it. Smitten. 

About the sound. I got the base hifi because I still morn the days when HK was a quality brand, and not the licensing brand it is now. Don't throw darts, the HK in these cars is better than the standard radio. What I did do was replace the speakers with the Bavsound upgrade. I promise it will be money well spent on your car.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Let me know how it does loaded down with four adults plus luggage (maybe a roof box).



dahabes said:


> I've had my 328d for 15 months. Factory order, it only took 6 days to build and about 6 weeks to ship. No complaints. The purists may think it's under powered and doesn't handle as well as other bimmers, but it's my first and it beats the crap out of anything else I have ever driven.
> 
> Combined MPG in Chicago suburbs is 38 mpg. Highway is 42'ish at 75 mph, gets to 50+ at 60 mph or less. It will even get 50+ at 40 mph on a flat road with few stops in seventh gear. Plenty of juice for passing on the highway. I've never go much past 80 but it seems like it will just keep accelerating at that point. Not as quick off the line as the 328i but the torque really kicks in in 3rd gear and just keeps going from there.
> 
> Being in Illinois, pure diesel is hard to find, but I have a BP near enough and it's what's recommended by BMW. It's cetane level is the highest and it gets several mpg better than biodiesel (as tested in our Jetta TDI). For those who don't know, VW said it is OK to use B20 in the TDI but to reduce the oil change service interval to 5,000 miles from 10,000 miles. They gave us a very detailed memo about it a few months after we bought the TDI (a year before the 328d). It turns out the bio component of biodiesel is very much like crankcase oil and it can leach into the crankcase, diluting the crankcase oil and increasing the fluid level, neither of which is good. It won't hurt the engine to burn biodiesel but you could damage the engine if the fluid level rises. I stick with brand name B5 or less as a result. An occasion tank of biodiesel is OK if you can't find the real deal. Avoid truck stop diesel if you can, it's low grade Cetane 40 rated and has few additives. Last ditch usage if you are running on fumes.


----------



## morenotyper (May 6, 2016)

*2015 328d*

Really enjoyed reading every one's posts. 
I ordered mine from Munich late 2014 and it arrived in January 2015. The M Sport Suspension is what makes this car fun to drive when taking hard turns on the curves. Gas mileage has been great and it has made sense to own a Diesel in California in the last year and half even if gas prices have been low at the moment. ( Gas can't stay cheap forever) 
For the past few months Diesel has been at $1.99 - $2.25 vs. Regular gas at $ 2.30 -$2.45 and up, but lets not talk about Premium fuel prices because you all know there is no comparison by far. 
I have taken my car to the dealer twice already due to the engine light that has come on for unknown reasons. 
Dealer says that is a common issue due to the fact that if I don't drive it and it sits in the garage for months, some emission issues sets the engine light on. 
I guess because I have been in and out of the country and when the car doesn't get driven too much, this can happen? 
Other than that, be careful hitting pot holes, I had a small clunking noise for a while due to it's aluminum parts but the Dealer fixed that issue as well. 
I may plan to keep this car a long time depending on how Gas prices turn out in the future. 
Nobody knows yet how that might turn out.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

morenotyper said:


> ...
> I have taken my car to the dealer twice already due to the engine light that has come on for unknown reasons.
> Dealer says that is a common issue due to the fact that if I don't drive it and it sits in the garage for months, some emission issues sets the engine light on.
> I guess because I have been in and out of the country and when the car doesn't get driven too much, this can happen?


Plausible explanation. The problem that many of us with 335d/x5d had was crystalization of the urea/ammonia that plugged the mixer (injector) for the DEF, or crusted up the sensors in the DEF tanks. Flushing with water or otherwise usually "fixed" those problems.
Or there could be something happening to interfere with the DPF regeneration after long periods...


----------



## grimes (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you use a trickle battery charger during down time? Sitting that long battery is slowly drained. I think computer will become confused and throw codes ? Just a thought.


----------



## morenotyper (May 6, 2016)

*2015 328d*

I have not tried that trickle battery charger. Thank you for that tip. That might be the true reason. :thumbup:


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

I got mine in July of 2014. 328d with x-drive.

I love the car. Diesel is 80¢ per gallon less than premium around here, and no matter how hard I drive my car it never gets less than 40mpg.

It's just me, so a 5-series would be too big.

In another year when my lease is up, I'm going to ask my CA to find the exact same car (2017) with only a few changes from this one: a) nicer wheels, maybe 18's, b) black kidneys so I don't have to do the rip&replace I did on my current one, and clear paint protection.

Ok. It needs to be red.


----------



## My328dwagon (May 12, 2016)

My last every day car was the VW Jetta Sportwagon with the 2 liter TDI. Last I heard, when it happens, the buyback price is about $9000 or $4000 when they fix it and I keep it. Has about 250k miles on it. It was one of the first ones in SoCal. What I learned on that model I used to buy 328 Sportwagon D XDrive.

Where the JSW lagged in top speed since it's only a six gear double clutch my BMW can cruise all day in the 90's at 2200 rpm. It does that safer, quieter with better insulation and thicker glass, handles better with my P7 18's, more comfortable in my Dakota Red leather infinitely adjustable buckets, has way better air conditioning, looks better with my front black appearance package and dual pano roofs, sounds better with my Harmon Kardon 16 speaker system (I'm tone deaf haha), back up package, etc"............

Somehow I feel and know that there is a relationship. I know they both have the dreaded Bosch high pressure fuel pump. Mine went out in the VW at 105k. This wagon at 17k. Both had to have the entire fuel system replaced. BMW wasn't hip to that by 2013? Started happening in 2008. Diesel in the USA doesn't have the same lubricity as the Euro diesel! Newer generation of the HPFP have a better coating on the cam that supplies the pressure and that is lubed by the fuel. Little behind on that one BMW.

I feel the motors are the same. Both are 2 liters. The dub with a single turbo and the Beemer with the dual turbo (but one outlet) thus getting more power. If anyone can verify it would be appreciated. It's plenty of torquey for me. I'll just get more tickets if it's stronger like when I had my 996 C4 before the Great Recession. Was stopped 13 times in that one.

The six speed wet dual clutch picked better gears when in Sport mode like when sling shooting out of a curve. How come My Bimmer doesn't?
I have to manually do it? Then, I have take my eyes off the road make sure I'm in the right gear otherwise I'll over rev. Bummer. Took several program changes by VWofA to get that right. Bimmer hasn't acknowledged it. Been with the dreaded turbo lag one can downshift earlier and boost it out of the curve. Won't do it. Not in Sport mode either. Only by downshifting manually. What gear am I in again? Oh yeah with 8 gears one quickly forgets which one your in. That said the overdrives are delightful for cruising long high speed desert freeways or straightaways. 

The prestige factor of owning this also kicks in some way as I'm clearly speeding but appear to be reluctantly introduced by the fuzz. Seems they don't want to talk to some potential lawyer, white collar or waspy type dude that could be behind this wheel. OK with me. Go Catch some one that can't afford to pay the fine. Haha. Maybe an old Camaro or Mustang. Haha

I'll probably will refer to the VW TDI website a lot for the coming maintance and problems. I know my turbo will go out at about 150k with religious oil changes. Otherwise sooner. At 125k I'll need new pulley's, belts, a new water pump for preventive care. I have a feeling a few sensors will go out. Most likely something to do with the turbos. More sensors, actuators etc... Cheap stuff if you know expensive stuff if you don't.

For example, coming back from Idaho in the gorgeous Salmon River area I ended up on a back mtn dirt road we ended up going over an 8000 ft high pass I hit many sharp large rocks and when got home here in SoCal noticed some abnormal tire wear. When at the stealership for my free oil change they wanted, get this, $79 for a tire rotation ( not covered) and $249 for a 4 wheel alignment? Went to Goodyear and had all done for $89.

Gotta go

Hope to hear from all fellow BMW 328 D owners and don't forget to wave when we see each other on the highway!

Bill


----------



## My328dwagon (May 12, 2016)

My last every day car was the VW Jetta Sportwagon with the 2 liter TDI. Last I heard, when it happens, the buyback price is about $9000 or $4000 when they fix it and I keep it. Has about 250k miles on it. It was one of the first ones in SoCal. What I learned on that model I used to buy 328 Sportwagon D XDrive.

Where the JSW lagged in top speed since it's only a six gear double clutch my BMW can cruise all day in the 90's at 2200 rpm. It does that safer, quieter with better insulation and thicker glass, handles better with my P7 18's, more comfortable in my Dakota Red leather infinitely adjustable buckets, has way better air conditioning, looks better with my front black appearance package and dual pano roofs, sounds better with my Harmon Kardon 16 speaker system (I'm tone deaf haha), back up package, etc"............

Somehow I feel and know that there is a relationship. I know they both have the dreaded Bosch high pressure fuel pump. Mine went out in the VW at 105k. This wagon at 17k. Both had to have the entire fuel system replaced. BMW wasn't hip to that by 2013? Started happening in 2008. Diesel in the USA doesn't have the same lubricity as the Euro diesel! Newer generation of the HPFP have a better coating on the cam that supplies the pressure and that is lubed by the fuel. Little behind on that one BMW.

I feel the motors are the same. Both are 2 liters. The dub with a single turbo and the Beemer with the dual turbo (but one outlet) thus getting more power. If anyone can verify it would be appreciated. It's plenty of torquey for me. I'll just get more tickets if it's stronger like when I had my 996 C4 before the Great Recession. Was stopped 13 times in that one.

The six speed wet dual clutch picked better gears when in Sport mode like when sling shooting out of a curve. How come My Bimmer doesn't?
I have to manually do it? Then, I have take my eyes off the road make sure I'm in the right gear otherwise I'll over rev. Bummer. Took several program changes by VWofA to get that right. Bimmer hasn't acknowledged it. Been with the dreaded turbo lag one can downshift earlier and boost it out of the curve. Won't do it. Not in Sport mode either. Only by downshifting manually. What gear am I in again? Oh yeah with 8 gears one quickly forgets which one your in. That said the overdrives are delightful for cruising long high speed desert freeways or straightaways. 

The prestige factor of owning this also kicks in some way as I'm clearly speeding but appear to be reluctantly introduced by the fuzz. Seems they don't want to talk to some potential lawyer, white collar or waspy type dude that could be behind this wheel. OK with me. Go Catch some one that can't afford to pay the fine. Haha. Maybe an old Camaro or Mustang. Haha

I'll probably will refer to the VW TDI website a lot for the coming maintance and problems. I know my turbo will go out at about 150k with religious oil changes. Otherwise sooner. At 125k I'll need new pulley's, belts, a new water pump for preventive care. I have a feeling a few sensors will go out. Most likely something to do with the turbos. More sensors, actuators etc... Cheap stuff if you know expensive stuff if you don't.

For example, coming back from Idaho in the gorgeous Salmon River area I ended up on a back mtn dirt road we ended up going over an 8000 ft high pass I hit many sharp large rocks and when got home here in SoCal noticed some abnormal tire wear. When at the stealership for my free oil change they wanted, get this, $79 for a tire rotation ( not covered) and $249 for a 4 wheel alignment? Went to Goodyear and had all done for $89.

Gotta go

Hope to hear from all fellow BMW 328 D owners and don't forget to wave when we see each other on the highway!

Bill


----------



## MeanMeosh (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello everyone. New user to Bimmerfest here. I saw this thread and thought I'd post about my initial experience with my 328d.

I bought my Alpine White 328, brand new with 37 miles on the ODO, from a dealer lot in Ft. Worth, Texas in December 2015. I really wanted red or Estoril Blue, but I also couldn't resist 10k off the sticker for a leftover 2015. I haven't been able to drive it as much as I'd hoped, but have gotten a few decent trips in and am currently sitting a little over 4,500 miles. My car before this was a Lexus HS 250h, and before that an E90 325i, a car I tragically had to give up after only 18 months after my employer posted me overseas for 3 years. Some high level thoughts so far:

- It's definitely not as quick as the E90, but I wouldn't call it slow, as long as you keep it out of EcoPro mode. There's a little diesel clatter at start up and at low speed, but it disappears entirely above 40 mph. Turbo lag isn't that noticeable, with one exception. If you have EcoPro mode on and the coasting feature kicks in (see below), there's a rather unsettling "rush" if you have to hit the gas hard to pass, as the engine spools up all the way from idle.
- The ZF 8 speed is a fantastic tranny. It's a velvety smooth shifter, and works well with this engine to get the most out of its power band. 
- The steering is probably my least favorite thing about the F30. The E90 was soooooo much better. Though it still makes me wonder what the heck I was thinking when I bought the HS 250h...Overall handling is still fine, a little more body roll than the 325i, but still fun to run through the curves or take a turn quickly.
- As mentioned, EcoPro makes the throttle really slow, but it does have one feature I have grown to like a lot - the "coasting" feature, which cuts the engine to idle speed if you keep the foot of the gas and the brake. You can actually have a lot of fun with it going down a steep hill or freeway on-ramp. Let's just say I can get a good amount of speed built up by the time I hit the bottom of the High Five interchange here in Dallas...
- The ASS doesn't bother me much, though having moved on from a hybrid, I'm used to the whole start/stop thing. It's pretty much unusable, though, in temperatures above 90F with the A/C running, As in, it won't activate at all. Not cool given that 90+ is a given from late May through mid September down here.
- Speaking of A/C, it seems a little underpowered. Granted, it gets hot down here, but even keeping it set at 70 on the second highest setting doesn't really keep the interior that cool.
- Mileage has been better than expected, generally 42-43 mpg with a roughly 50/50 mix of city and highway. The Texas summer really kills my mileage, though, as it has dropped to the 37-39 range the last couple months. The ASS issue noted above is probably the big contributing factor. MPG seems to peak between around 65 mph - the computer once measured 61 mpg at a steady 67 mph for the trip between Ft. Worth and Dallas when I picked up the car - and starts tailing off noticeably between 70 and 75.
- Which kind of stinks, because you can legally drive 75 on the open highways out here, and this is one car that BEGS to be driven fast on the highway. Probably the most serene highway cruiser I've ever owned, and 600+ miles per tank of diesel as an added bonus. The Ultimate Road Trip Machine, you might say.
- Not as impressed with the H-K stereo as I thought I would be. The speakers seem rather mediocre. I had a Bose system in an '01 Nissan Maxima that I liked better.
- The "intelligent ventillation system" is a must-have for a Texas summer. It really makes a difference when your car's been baking in 97-degree heat for 8 hours. Only wish the seats had coolers in addition to heaters (the one thing I really miss from my Lexus).
- Car has been entirely trouble-free so far. 

Overall I'm thrilled with the car so far. I'm still hoping to take it on a legit road trip before too long to see what she can really do!


----------



## Roddd (Nov 15, 2014)

I have 69,XXX on my 14 328d and absolutely love it. 80+ mph freeway driving yields an impressive 43 mpg average. 
The HK sound system is enough for me. 
My only regrets are the lack of cooled seats and my not getting HID headlights. 
I'm torn with keeping it and seeing how long it'll go (zero problems so far) or trading it in on a new 17.


----------



## Husker4theSpurs (Feb 20, 2014)

Checking in for the first time since purchasing our car. We bought a 2016 328d SportsWagon last October. We are just short of 14,000 miles. On my wife's 40 miles one way commute at speeds mostly around 80 mph she gets 40 mpg generally. I have achieved over 50 mpg on highway drives (@ 64 mph).

Overall we are really liking the car. A few general comments:

- Agree about the air conditioning. It feels a little underpowered in AUTO mode even at the higher intensity setting. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I suppose a browse through the owners manual might help.

- Wish the unlock feature was on the doors.

- It's a bit lower than we'd like but that's also what helps the sportiness and fuel economy.

- The rear seat is a bit tighter than we'd like too, but overall very decent for the size of the car.

- The steering wheel heater does not get overly warm. Our 2014 Acura MDX has a kick ass heated steering wheel so may be an unfair comparison.

- Also wish there were cooled seats.

- Really like iDrive. Fairly intuitive all around. A few quirks but overall, good! (way better than the awful interface on our Acura)

- Rear facing car seat makes sitting in the front passenger seat nearly impossible.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Husker4theSpurs said:


> C
> - Agree about the air conditioning. It feels a little underpowered in AUTO mode even at the higher intensity setting. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I suppose a browse through the owners manual might help.


If you put the system in Recirc mode, it will cool better, especially on humid days. You do have the dash temp wheel set to 3 blue dots (full cold)?


----------



## Husker4theSpurs (Feb 20, 2014)

KeithS said:


> If you put the system in Recirc mode, it will cool better, especially on humid days. You do have the dash temp wheel set to 3 blue dots (full cold)?


Thanks, I tinkered with the recirc mode and it did help. Yes, I sometimes toggle the temp wheel. I think it was mostly not having recirc set correctly ... thank you!

I am going to add a few more observations as most of what I listed above were "complaints" moreso.

- Enjoying the HK stereo. Very nice sound!

- The transmission is SO smooth.

- Love the diesel ... great torque and power and great fuel economy. My only worry is the particulate filter and the DEF tank problems I read about here and there, but otherwise as far as choosing diesel over gas, no regrets AT ALL. The range alone is AMAZING. No way my bladder can hold out longer than the range allows. No problems finding places to fuel also due to the range. Sometimes it's a little annoying fueling with the truckers in a separate section, but most stations have an auto diesel fueling area as well.

- The sport seats are quite comfortable. Maybe not as comfy on long trips as I'd hoped but overall really like them.

- Very happy going with the Ash wood trim, no regrets there.

- Don't really use the 360 camera as much as I thought and the LDW isn't really that great. If there were a LKA along with it I might think differently. If it wasn't for the BSM I wouldn't get that package again likely.

- Really glad to have the rare Sports Wagon in the USA. Don't necessarily love the looks, but so nice to have the extra cargo area in the back. Surprisingly spacious in the back. I can fit a couple sets of golf clubs on top of each other across the far back. Very nice room with all the seats folded and the 40/20/40 split is nice too.

- I kind of wish there were an actual plug in adapter like is so frequently found in cars today.

- Love that this car: - is sporty, is fuel efficient, has AWD, is quick, is fairly spacious and also rides nicely. Glad to have the adaptive suspension.

- We didn't go with the adaptive headlights and I think I'm happy with that decision. The standard LEDs are solid.

Overall really liking this car. For sure will keep it until the warranty expires, but have concerns about service and repair costs past then. The only complaint I suppose is the price ($59,420 MSRP), but I knew that coming in and decided to purchase so how can I really complain? The way BMW does all the options works out nicely for registration purposes here as it's generally based on the base price of the car.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Husker4theSpurs said:


> - Love the diesel ... great torque and power and great fuel economy. My only worry is the particulate filter and the DEF tank problems I read about here and there, but otherwise as far as choosing diesel over gas, no regrets AT ALL.
> ...
> - I kind of wish there were an actual plug in adapter like is so frequently found in cars today.


No-one's really had problems with the DPF, even on the larger M57/N57 engines; although several people dislike the performance drop and have removed them ... The DEF tank design is different/newer on the F30, and I think it's too soon to tell if BMW has fixed problems with it - certainly I haven't seen any with the 328d, yet.

Have you checked underneath the dashboard, to the left of the glovebox in the passenger footwell? Most BMWs have had one underneath there (you can't see it unless you open the door and kneel, you have to feel for it along the console edge.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> No-one's really had problems with the DPF, even on the larger M57/N57 engines; although several people dislike the performance drop and have removed them ... The DEF tank design is different/newer on the F30, and I think it's too soon to tell if BMW has fixed problems with it - certainly I haven't seen any with the 328d, yet.
> 
> Have you checked underneath the dashboard, to the left of the glovebox in the passenger footwell? Most BMWs have had one underneath there (you can't see it unless you open the door and kneel, you have to feel for it along the console edge.


I really like this conversation as it highlights what really happens with most owners, accentuates the positives, and brings a sense of reality to the ownership experience.

I for one have 89,000 miles on my late 2011 build 335d with sport package and have had few problems with it as well as previous cars with similar engines.

I attribute my positive experience so far to:

1. I treat my machinery with the respect a typical European engineer would, i.e. other than Porsche, German cars are NOT meant to be abused as many in the US "stoplight grand prix" drive their cars like, and have problems with brakes, engine, transmission, etc.

2. I don't put crap fuel in - a top-tier fuel supplier has a reputation to defend as a national brand and cannot afford the adverse publicity that lack of proper maintenance, filtering, additives, etc. would inevitably bring.

3. I don't compare dealer service to real service - dealers don't make money on the sale of new cars, but have double market rates for parts and service in my experience. Dealers treat their employees poorly with low wages and often lose the best ones to private garage work.

4. Each manufacturer has its own history which is more predictive of how good their current car offerings are than anything else.

5. I follow manufacturer recommendations to the letter. Many on these forums seem to think they know more than the engineers that design and test their cars, and are dependent on bringing the best product to market. Many on the forums recommend oil, fuel, additives, and modifications/services that manufacturers would otherwise say are OK if they were, but for good reasons don't. I understand the performance-oriented geeks that modify their cars but would guarantee you these mods alter the longevity and reliability of the cars themselves. A fuel pump that "never fails" might cost more than an entire engine to manufacture but would otherwise be useless given the service life of a car, for example, so engineering realities do coordinate with market and cost concerns.

6. There are exceptions to manufacturer recommendations that are well documented such as transmission oil changes, which jive with my experience, that I do more often but don't overdo either.

Cheers

PL


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Pierre Louis said:


> I really like this conversation as it highlights what really happens with most owners, accentuates the positives, and brings a sense of reality to the ownership experience.
> 
> I for one have 89,000 miles on my late 2011 build 335d with sport package and have had few problems with it as well as previous cars with similar engines.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with all the comments. I also have had few problems with my 335D with 82K miles, although I will likely be getting a new DEF tank for an SES that just popped on under extended warranty (Temp sensor issue). However, I do not agree with the recommended 13K mile oil changes for the Diesel or 16K+ mile changes for spark ignition engines. 10K miles is my absolute tolerance limit for oil changes. And apparently BMW now agrees with me as that is the new recommended interval.

I have been pretty happy with the dealer service I've received so far (but I bypass 4 closer dealers to use the one that I do). My main complaint is their resistance to service the transmission. I do not understand why. My comment is I will accept that it's a lifetime fluid when BMW gives me a lifetime warranty. I still consider the automatic transmission the weak link in any modern BMW, although the latest 8-speed seems to be much more reliable than past units.

Not that it's relevant I and the previous owner have had multiple failures of the automatic in our 540iT. Interestingly enough none of the failures were fluid related (cracked clutch drums and bad trans oil temp sensor).


----------



## My328dwagon (May 12, 2016)

My HPFP went out at 15k miles. I hear Thru the grapevine it's the same Bosch pesky ones that VW had trouble with in 09-14. But in a 2014 model. Should had that in control by now.
Lubricity in the diesel lubes that pump. Make sure you don't drive it below a quarter of a tank and use good fuel. I use an artificial diesel made out of animal waste products here in SoCal under the name of Propel. They add way enough lube chemicals in the fuel to bring it up to Euro standards. Our standards aren't as high.
I'll do all the oil changes under the 10k limit. You want to save your turbos. I'll be happy if I get more than 150k out of them. Stealership wants $225 after my free maintenance runs out. I'll find a better bargain.
I'll budget for a new h20 pump,belt, tensioner and pulley's at 125k.
Front struts and rear shocks around that same time.
I don't know if this tranny is a DSG requiring new fluids q 45k? My old TDI JSW did and I did myself for the price of the fluids rather then the $400 + the stealership charges. Quite easy.
I'm partially deaf to high frequencies (old Pink Floyd roadie) but the HK sounds good.
No trouble with the air. I'm near Palm Springs q week and the other week it was 122. No problemo!
The Red Dakota leather seats are quite thick material. I don't have the imprint on my cheeks but if they were ventilated and or cooled certainly would be better.
That 2 liter twin turbo is so nice and smooth, quiet and torquey. However, the ZF 8 speed is not my cup of tea. Yes it's fabulous picking gears and done so smoothly and makes that motor run so efficient. I am a spirited or I should say quite spirited when I want to. Canyons, pulling out of 90 degree street corners, getting out of the way of rush hour etc....... Always safe. K. You have sport mode. But what good does that do pulling out of a 90 degree street corner in 4 gear with the turbo lag. Use the steering wheel paddles? Noticed how they're attached to the column and not the wheel. So now you have the wheel turned 180 degrees and the paddles not be good attached to the wheel are 180 degrees off cause they're attached to the column. No way my hands can do that keeping my eyes on line. K so you have the console shifter you can use without leaving ones eyes off the road. Ready to downshift and merge in rush hour. Oh, I forgot. When one thinks the shifter is in sport mode but isn't and then do a downshift merging it goes into NUETRAL. Now you have 5 pm traffic up your tail pipe. Way to go BMW engineers. 
Handling is very balanced and surgically precise. Especially with the sport package! Anyone not familiar with badge nomenclature might be thinking this is a M series. Lol. Otherwise going thru the big Nevada basin the other month to Idaho sustained 110 mph at close to 38 mpg with air and xm radio makes a longer drive go shorter.
Many in the VW Tdi blogs have purchased one like me and many more are considering purchasing. VW is buying ours back in a few months b/c they cheated by way of anti smog software.
Wagon has a lot more room than some crossovers, sits lower thus has less drag and drives like a sport car.
In an auto driven society here in SoCal with all the generic futuristic looking Honda's, mommy driven crossovers, overpowered muscle cars, low mpg trucks (I use my F150 crew sparingly) it's nice to have such a mostly well engineered sport wagon.


----------



## My328dwagon (May 12, 2016)

The shift paddles are connected to the steering wheel and not the steering column. My bad.......... C


----------



## lilredjetdiwagn (Aug 27, 2014)

I couldn't resist but post here to state that I'm so happy to see quite a few TDi owners converting to Beemers 

Proud parent of two TDis right now, debating what to get, long time lurker here, so.... :dunno::thumbup:


----------



## My328dwagon (May 12, 2016)

The TDI Forum, the largest, Fred's TDi, has a thread dedicated to BMW diesels. With all the newer Tdi's being bought back by VW of America there is heavy discussion of what to buy next.

VWoA gave me their good will cards, Visa cards totaling $1000, for my trouble to all TDI owners for the inconvenience of the diesel gate fiasco.
I found out a lower speed rating, an about 135 mph vs an about 160 mph will save 50% of a set of p-7's, Cintauro's All Season run flats. $1500 for a set vs $175 apiece. I carry an auto club card and several cans of inflator as well in my boot. Not gonna find that tire in North Idaho. Will have to buy a used tire and drive back to SoCal to find one or do an air delivery (like when my 996 C-4 cabriolet did in Oregon).

Many TDi'ers are contemplating buying. Stated shortage of the 328Xd Sport wagons nationwide.


----------

